# Game remixes anyone?



## TransformerRobot (Feb 25, 2014)

Who here wants to join me in sharing their personally-created remixes of video game music tracks?

Here's one I did the other day. Sorry if it's not very good. Now I want to hear what remixes anybody else has made.


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 6, 2014)

A remix of my own


----------



## Feathermouse (Apr 2, 2014)

Headphones strongly recommended for full experience


----------

